# Another rat passed:(



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Oreo died Saturday  I'm completely heartbroken. I've lost two of my three rats that I've had. I was talking to some people on Facebook and they think that it's a virus from the breeder. I'll explain more, I got my first pair, Jasper and Anubis from a breeder who seemed nice, but Anubis had a pretty much constant uri, then after about 12 weeks of having him, he passed but jasper was completely fine. So I got another rat, Oreo, to be company with jasper, but now Oreo died the people on Facebook said that jasper may be a carrier of a virus, so it doesn't affect him, but it will infect every rat he comes into contact with. 
My boyfriend and I were considering just keeping only jasper and not get any more rats until he passes. He seems fine alone, he plays with his teddy bears, and plays with me, so do you think he would be okay alone? 
He's about 5 months old 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

First off so sorry for your losses!!

How much out of cage/play time with you time does he get per day?

Is this likely to change much?


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

He's out from the time I get home (3-4 pm) till about 10-11 pm. And in the morning for an hour before I go to school. His cage is always open while I'm home so he can run around and play 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

And on the weekends he's able to come out of his cage whenever he wants (as long as I'm in the room so I can watch him). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss 
I would talk to your vet first. 8 hours out of the cage is still only 1/3rd of his day, so friends are really important.


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay, I'll do that. 
Does it sound like a virus that came from the breeder?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. I know it's hard, but you might want to get a necropsy done on Oreo, if you still have him. That way you'll know why he died. 

As far as Jasper being a carrier. I guess it's possible, but even an animal that has been a carrier can contract the disease it's carrying "if" it gets overly stressed. So even if Jasper seems to currently be immune, it could just be a matter of time before he gets sick.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

elliekayy said:


> Okay, I'll do that.
> Does it sound like a virus that came from the breeder?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Only an autopsy could tell, but I don't know of too many passive viruses that affect rats. How did the rats die? It could be ill-breeding led to problems such as heart failure.


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm sure it was I'll breeding. I didn't know until I got the first rats she keeps the babies in the gallon tanks and on cedar bedding  
Anubis died of a respitory infection and with Oreo it was weird. He acted like he went paralyzed, and then he started gurgling and his lips and tongue went purple then he died (( 
But I can't do an autopsy cuz I already buried him:/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

*bad breeding


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oreo sounds like it was a stroke or something similar, not something that Jasper could have passed. URIs are also not contagious, but rather secondary infections that accompany him. Is there somewhere you could get a reputable rat, even like an oops litter on here?


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Idk, I haven't found any oops litters near me. I'm in kalamazoo mi. I've honestly thought about going to vi pets up in Grand Rapids and getting a rat there. There's NOBODY around me and it sucks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wait! 
http://yaleroadadoptables.weebly.com/index.html SHE is very nice, very respectable, and many people have gotten rats from her. She will drive to meet people! She makes routes around michigan like once or twice a month. I KNOW she goes to Ann Arbor, and that looks to be about the same distance as GR to Kalamazoo.


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah I'm friends with her on Facebook! She had a hairless that I fell in love with (i actually was the one that posted on fb about the rats needing rescued lol) but he was paired with a female (I believe she got one of them fixed) but she said she wasn't going to separate them(I totally understand!) but yeah 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

She has a bunch of males born in April who still need homes; emily's litter. If you like any of them, I would totally see when she is making rounds and then meet her; her rats all go through quarantine. I just know she is super awesome because of working with her to get those rats rescued. (Plus... before getting my male neutered I really really wanted baby boy 7 & 9)


----------



## elliekayy (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, I just messaged her about Jojo!!! I hope she gets back to me >.<


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

